# Sun...- sun...- sun...-



## LaFoto (Sep 10, 2008)

...flowers! Sooo many of them!!!

1.






I also stepped closer (and now don't want to walk over into "Nature" just for those, take them as an extension of the first, the "Landscape" shot).

2.





3.





4.





When I first saw that field in passinb by at 100 km/h, I didn't really recognise what had been planted (before the flowers showed). When I realised what it was going to be, I just _knew_ I'd have to be there with the camera once the first flowers would start to show!


----------



## MAGIC PHOTO (Sep 10, 2008)

Realllly
very Nice photos 

thanx


----------



## Mersad (Sep 10, 2008)

These are gorgeous! Lovely colors and nice crisp detailed images. The first one is to die for. Great job!


----------



## BlueEyes01 (Sep 10, 2008)

Very beautiful! Love these shots!


----------



## jv17 (Sep 10, 2008)

very beautiful flowers..


----------



## rjackjames (Sep 10, 2008)

beautiful capture very sharp and awesome macro shots too.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 12, 2008)

Just imagine: You are allowed to submit ONE of these to a photo contest. Which one would you choose?


----------



## maytay20 (Sep 12, 2008)

Great captures!  For the photo contest I can't decide between #1 and 3.  Those are my favorites.


----------



## Mersad (Sep 12, 2008)

I'd pick the first one for a photo contest. It has such a wide range of sunflowers that it would be a shame not to show them all.


----------



## Samriel (Sep 12, 2008)

I'd pick the third one, has something contest-y about it. The first one might look better with a tighter crop (no horizon).


----------



## Rachelsne (Sep 12, 2008)

lovely colours, I could just imagine that first one being on the wall of a library or doctors surgery-it has a calm feeling to it.


----------



## GeorgeUK (Sep 13, 2008)

1 & 3 for me 

I think for #1 I'd have liked the focus point to be just a tad further forward. Otherwise, great shot.


----------



## abraxas (Sep 13, 2008)

Great shots--All are very striking!

#3 is best for me.


----------



## tb2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice - all good, but the second shot is my favourite.

Regards, Tony


----------



## Sydkid (Sep 13, 2008)

Awesome colors!  Great macro work!  No. 2 shows a really interesting point of view, almost makes the viewer wonder what the flowers are looking at.  Keep those coming!


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Sep 13, 2008)

#3 is my favorite


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 19, 2008)

#2 is my favourite 

#1 one has too shallow DOF for my taste.


----------



## MrLogic (Sep 19, 2008)

#3 is my favorite also. Nice set.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 19, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> #1 one has too shallow DOF for my taste.


 
Oh. :shock: I was at f16 already to create DOF ... I didn't fancy the need to crank up the ISO ... the field is still there... should I try again, at f22 or f29 and ISO 800? Else I cannot safely hold the 300mm that I used for this one...


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 19, 2008)

tripod!


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 19, 2008)

Not high enough, I'm afraid. Those sunflowers are HIGH. Tripod and LADDER, maybe? Boy, the logistics ....... :roll:


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 19, 2008)

why 300 mm by the way? things might be easier with a wider angle ...


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 19, 2008)

Well, with a wide angle, I'd have got too much else (plus sky) into the frame, and I only wanted the sunflowers and the copse behind to provide for the dark background. That's why I chose the full 300mm.


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 19, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Well, *with a wide angle, I'd have got too much else (plus sky) into the frame,* and I only wanted the sunflowers and the copse behind to provide for the dark background. That's why I chose the full 300mm.



Not necessarily, if you get close enough to the field ... but then again I was not there so I cannot judge it!


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 19, 2008)

When I took this, the foremost sunflowers brushed against me ...


----------



## johngpt (Sep 19, 2008)

I learn so much from your photos.


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 19, 2008)

Ohh, love this thread!! I love seeing the (for me, rare) sight of fields of sunflowers!!!

The first and third shots are my fave.  [I can see Alex's point though, that not all of the sunflowers in the first one are in focus.]


----------

